# power mill 5 axis



## moneer1982 (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​

الحمد الله رب العالمين و أفضل السلام على خير خلق الله محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و على اله و أصحابه ومن اتبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين.​ 
الى كل المهندسين و المشغلين الات التشغيل المبرمجة CNC و العاملين على برنامج​(POWER MILL )
انشاء الله سوف يتم بعون الله تعالى تقديم شرح عن تشغيل تلك الألات من خلال ذلك البرنامج و خاصة الألات ذات الخمس محاور (5 Axis ) 
ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا ويعيننا على فعل الخير.ولا تنسونا انتم ايضا من صالح الدعاء​ 
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​المهندس : منيرالمللي​


----------



## الأسكندراني (11 يونيو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي منير اذا تقدر ترفع نسخة من البرنامج لأني ابحث عنه


----------



## احمد59 (19 فبراير 2010)

*شكر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
اشكر لكم جهودكم في نشر العلم والمعرفة
مع خالص تحياتي
احمد59


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

نحن ننتظر الشرح انت اتكل على الله و ابدأ ​


----------



## علاء الكفراوى (19 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الحمد الله رب العالمين و أفضل السلام على خير خلق الله محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و على اله و أصحابه ومن اتبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين.​ 
اولا اوجة الشكر للجميع وادعو الله لى ولكم بدوام التوفيق والتقدم الى الامام دائما وعدم الرجوع للخلف ابدا .... ان شاء الله ....
 
​جماعة الخير انا محتاج برنامج للافراد الهندسى+الشرح باللغه العربيه ان امكن ذلك.
وشرح ال____ *power mill + power shep*
_ _:63:_​المهندس : _علاء الكفراوى_
​


----------

